# Is thong legal for men & women at AD public beach



## x1x

Hello expats,
Are thong swimwear legal to wear at Abu dhabi public beaches for men and women. Because on the website it only says no nudity and no topless it does not mention what type of swimwear is legal or not.


----------



## mgb

x1x said:


> Hello expats,
> Are thong swimwear legal to wear at Abu dhabi public beaches for men and women. Because on the website it only says no nudity and no topless it does not mention what type of swimwear is legal or not.


It is definitely not legal. Don't even try it.


----------



## AlexDhabi

mgb said:


> It is definitely not legal. Don't even try it.


I agree. Don't do it unless you plan to see the inside of a jail.


----------



## fraz1776

x1x said:


> Hello expats,
> Are thong swimwear legal to wear at Abu dhabi public beaches for men and women. Because on the website it only says no nudity and no topless it does not mention what type of swimwear is legal or not.


Men wearing thongs?? That should be illegal in any country!!


----------



## Geke

Can't believe you would even ask


----------



## x1x

I asked because sometimes I see a woman in thong swimwear and the security does not ask her to change.


----------



## Guest

Men in thongs are a definite no-no......women in thongs can sometimes get away with it, dont ask when and how because I dont know but just like you, i've witnessed some wearing them and not being told anything while i've also seen some being told to kindly cover up


----------

